

Two guys with guns have showdown on first day of Georgia's new law - zapperen
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/georgia-showdown-guns-everywhere

======
esbranson
They need a law against brandishing a firearm. Like most states in the US
AFAIK. Someone shouldn't have to "point or aim" a gun at you (O.C.G.A. §
16-11-102) to have their license revoked and thrown in jail; it should be
enough that the weapon was brandished.

